# Mega Church Networked Special Edition - Software that puts YOU in control of building your church!



## crhoades (Feb 17, 2006)

http://echurch.cf.huffingtonpost.com/

This is great! 

Put together a worship service exactly the way YOU want: hymns, no hymns, drums, no drums. Are you from Wisconsin, start Polka Mass! Start a building campaign, ask for donations.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok. I'm stunned again.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Ok. I'm stunned again.



Just in case...it is a joke - not a real product. That was not Amazon's website...

Think SIMS...

[Edited on 2-17-2006 by crhoades]


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 17, 2006)

<i>Choose a denomination (Lutheran, Catholic, Baptist, Pentecostal plus many more obscure factions) </i>

I guess the Presbyterians don't even show up on the Megachurch radar.

Vic


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 17, 2006)

Hah, I just saw your post about it being a joke. No wonder it wouldn't accept my order.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by victorbravo_
> <i>Choose a denomination (Lutheran, Catholic, Baptist, Pentecostal plus many more obscure factions) </i>
> 
> I guess the Presbyterians don't even show up on the Megachurch radar.
> ...



Good thing?


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by victorbravo_
> ...



I would hope so. :bigsmile: Even if I'm a Baptist.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 17, 2006)

Dude- I'm getting it and starting my own Church of God church complete snakehandling and 200 proof moonshine to show our faith...

Radio announcement:


> "Come to the _Sword of Joshua Full-Gospel Tabernacle of Praise_ just off of route 29 on the frontage road. I am your pastor Elroy Scruggs! Tune into to AM 1260 for another Hour of Power blessed by Da Lord. And be sure to come on Wednesday night... Grh- for rattlesnake roundup night, and ye of little faith based bring anti-venom, cause' ya liable to get STUNG BY DA LORD!"



After, the lawsuits and bankruptcy, my next church scenario will likely be the _Neo-Saddleback Purpose-Driven Church_ where we can host a 40 Days of Purpose, or the latest 'fad.'

And then, when I get bored with that-- I will start a Presbyterian church with sterile zombie-like confessional creed readings among the congregation. And if I toggle the 5-point Calvinist, doctrines of grace preaching mode than the congregation roster will drop by one-third just like in real life.


Related:
http://www.blogs4god.com/node/1219


----------



## Casey (Feb 17, 2006)

Hmm, it says there's nine reviews . . . I'd sure like to read those.


----------



## Civbert (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> ...



Really? That's too bad. I think a MegaChurch SIM might be fun, like that game where you build an virtual amusement park. It would work on the same principles. Offer the right services, Womens groups, singles, target audience, how hard to push offerings. Do you try for the middle class or upper class or will a total mix upper to lower. Charismatic, traditional. High Church or Low. As a SIMS program this could work. 

Totally bogus... but fun.


----------

